# Ragnarok reissue?



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anybody heard anything about the Ragnarok Orbital Interceptor possibly being reissued? I just saw one on e***,and almost bid on it,but figured as soon as I lay down some clams,it will be repopped. I had this kit in the 70's,but it was sucked into a black hole long ago. I want one bad,but hey,I'm not rich. Who would have the molds now? Anybody have pics of this built-up?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Moonman27 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about the Ragnarok Orbital Interceptor possibly being reissued? I just saw one on e***,and almost bid on it,but figured as soon as I lay down some clams,it will be repopped. I had this kit in the 70's,but it was sucked into a black hole long ago. I want one bad,but hey,I'm not rich. Who would have the molds now? Anybody have pics of this built-up?



Well, if people want one re-issued, you may have to "take one for the team" and buy it off of Ebay.....

:thumbsup:

Gene

PS - got one years ago from an old boss who had it up in the attic above the shop. Got it cheap and in mint condition. I really enjoyed building it because I had been looking for it for years.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I have repainted that parasite fighter more times than the Leif Ericson's shuttle over the years.

Wouldn't mind having a new kit of that either.

Do the mold's still exist?

Either R2, Monogram or the infamous train wreck.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I always liked the boxart from this kit too. The Seaview,LOTG,Invaders UFO,Spindrift,and Orion Shuttle all done by same artist,judging by the style. I can't recall if the Ragnarok had landing gear or a base,anyone know?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Moonman27 said:


> I always liked the boxart from this kit too. The Seaview,LOTG,Invaders UFO,Spindrift,and Orion Shuttle all done by same artist,judging by the style. I can't recall if the Ragnarok had landing gear or a base,anyone know?


 Got one in my stash. It has landing gear & the standard Aurora aircraft stand, albeit molded in black plastic rather than the clear of earlier versions.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got one bagged a few years ago, without clear parts. Don Matthys was kind enough to provide clear resin replacement parts. It was a blast to build that old thang again.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

DinoMike said:


> Got one in my stash. It has landing gear & the standard Aurora aircraft stand, albeit molded in black plastic rather than the clear of earlier versions.


Thanks Dinomike,I remember now,all I have left of my original is the nuclear reactor piece. I wish Round 2,or whoever,would reissue this thing,it's the only Aurora spaceship that I don't have except for the Moonbus,and that will be here soon thanks to Moebius. My wishlist is shrinking alot lately.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> I always liked the boxart from this kit too. The Seaview,LOTG,Invaders UFO,Spindrift,and Orion Shuttle all done by same artist,judging by the style. I can't recall if the Ragnarok had landing gear or a base,anyone know?


The reissue boxart was done by John Amendola. Great artist!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The Impetus Atomic Airliner:

http://www.ninfinger.org/models/vault/ImpetusInstuctions.jpg

http://www.professorplastik.com/mon...aurorakits/scifikits/ragnarok/ragnarokkit.htm

I bought the Impetus several years ago, and it has landing gear, the missile bay, and the reactor - and clear windows instead of the yellow ones. No pusher plane, though - it was missing from the kit.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I too would like to see this ship repoped. Had one when I was a kid, but it was missing one of the thrusters on the big ship. She's long gone now though. 
Between Moebius , Monogram, and Polar lights, I think this kit and the Orion would be the only two Aurora ships left not repoped in plastic. I hope that changes in the near future. 


Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The reissue boxart was done by John Amendola. Great artist!


Thanks for the artist name/info Habu, and thanks Joe B.,for those links to the Ragnarok/Impetus inst.,and those cool pics of the boxart. I did'nt even remember that missile door,cool. If they reissued this I would have to shoot one in silver like the original kit. I Like the reissue boxart more than the original boxart,which is rare for me. John Amendola's art is rockin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Ragnarok has been on my wanted reissue list for some time, now. I would love to see it come back.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Here's a buildup on the Fantastic Plastic site: http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/RAGNOROCK INTERCEPTOR PAGE.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooo, I like Allen's paint job better than mne. I went for glossy with no weathering, the way I would have painted it as a kid:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ragnarok1.html
(home made decals, DLM replacement clear parts).


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The Impetus Atomic Airliner:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Oops - forgot the last 2 pics!

You can see that the aft lower tail underside is different, as is the 'pusher' mini-plane. I'm going to have to scratch/bash my own version of that, probably from some drop tanks.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

NICE,

I've never seen the Impetus before this thread, I had the Ragnarok back in the '70s.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I never could figure out what the cockpit interior part was supposed to be. It sure never looked like a pilot and instrument panel to me.


----------



## egadgetguy (Nov 10, 2017)

I had the ragnorak one in the 70s also but until this week, I had forgotten the name of the model.
I sure would like to build one again. My original one went missing with all my other models from that time.


----------

